# Techno Android Assistance



## faguemeka (May 16, 2015)

Please is there anybody here that can be of assistance to my.
i Reset my Techno Phantom Pad N9 and since then if i switch it on it keeps telling me Unfortunately, Sales Tracker System Stopped. then i keep pressing okay but it keeps popping out.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Check the installed applications on your phone for a "Sales Tracker System" application. You will need to uninstall or disable the app.


----------



## faguemeka (May 16, 2015)

i didnt install it there before. It came with it when i Bought it.
Pls Can u Help me with breakdown on how to uninstall it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can disable preinstalled apps:

https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/3123922?hl=en


----------



## faguemeka (May 16, 2015)

thank you. will definately give u feed back wen i do.
love ur forum


----------

